# Noise reduction?



## MrPijPij (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all,

I've had my pet pigeon for about four years. He's a red-blooded male pigeon, so he's *constantly* cooing. I've gotten used to it, but I moved to a new apartment where the walls seem to be very thin and I'm worried about the neighbors hearing (and complaining). Does anyone have an ideas on how I can get my bird to quiet down?

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi MrPijPij, welcome to the forum. Good luck with this because I have found they pretty much coo when they want to and nothing usually stops them when they get going. We currently have a young male who coos non-stop, particularly when we're in the room with him, and talking to him - like "Otis, just quieten it down a bit" - just makes him coo all the louder. Course, most of the time I do it on purpose!

Hope you enjoy all the great stuff we have on the forum. BTW, love your name.

Maggie


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

All I can think of is - get him a mate! 

He is probably cooing to your foot or hand as that is natural.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Jiggs said:


> All I can think of is - get him a mate!
> 
> He is probably cooing to your foot or hand as that is natural.


Well... IMO, that's not really going to make him coo any less and it might make him more vocal as he'll try to "impress her"... cooing, struting, bowing, wing twitching, etc. are all male pigeon versions of "chatting up the ladies" to see if he can... well... ya know... score.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would think that the noise would be a pleasant experience, except after hours. You could put him in a dark room when it is bedtime and that will calm him. Pigeons live by sunrise and sunset, they usually become quiet after dark.

They usually start cooing upon sunrise, or if they see a light turn on inside the house. My pigeons will start cooing when my husband gets up and turns on the light at 4:30 in the morning, they can see it from their coop!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Treesa is right.

It also depends on the pigeon himself. My former pigeon, Tooter would quiet down when we would cover him up. 

My second pigeon, Beaksley is usually a quiet guy, but if I want to give him privacy and cover his indoor cage up, he fusses up a storm until we uncover it. I thinks he just likes to see what is going on. 

When we got another pigeon, our fantail, Uchie, they just spark up a conversation when you least expect it. 

To play it safe, a closed, dark room would best be your solution to keep prying neighbors away.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I had the problem of cooing and complaining neighbors about 2 yrs ago (I've got two male pigeons, and they'd get the coo on). My solution was to cover the pigeons and starling from 10pm-7:30am weekdays and 10pm-10am on weekends. These are the the hours the apt. complexes want quiet.

If your neighbors get too nasty, you may want to excersise the option of breaking your lease and moving.

Good luck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhhh...several of mine are 'Cooing' ( or 'Moooo-ing') right now as I write.

Having a Mate will not necessarily diminish this either...

I intend to record this sometime, on my old 'Webcore' Reel-to-Reel, so I can play it back in various ways...and one of those ways will be "Loud" too, through some huge old auxillary Speakers, but I do not yet know for what occasion!

Lol...

But it would be interesting to be able to record and play back their Cooings and Mooings...

One of my thoughts was to be able to play the recording as a background ambience for some sitguation where Pigeons are not at all expected TO be around...some stuffy Corporate Office 'meeting' or something...or when I am in a restaurant maybe, in some corner booth...

Need a smaller tape recorder though, for that...something discrete and portable...

Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr. PijPij,

Just tell them that you don't know what they are talking about, and that you haven't heard anything.

Who in their right mind doesn't love the sound of cooing anyways?

Welcome to the forum,

Feather


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi MrPijPij,

Are there any rules about pets in the apartments which could be a problem?

As has been said, pigeons are generally fairly quiet in the dark. I've shared a room with many a pigeon, and they do vary, but mostly I've observed that they are quiet except maybe the odd brief outbreak of cooing, usually when something disturbs them.

John


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cover the cage*

Darkness and a nice cage cover.  7:30am- 10pm are realible hours. Keep us posted. Welcome to pigeon talk.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*this is what i tell my neighbors*

they complain about my dog barking constantly they complain about his barking even inside the house (pitbull) so once someone approach me and said" your dog barks so much " so I said you can complain to me when he is outside but when he is inside the house please dont say anything, so I also said to him that what can I do about his barking he is a dog, if he fly around and makes that crowing noise then you complain, some people just need to mind their own home not someone else, its not like the animals making louder noises like those boomboxes, if thats how loud the bird coo then ask them to complain to city hall not to you, i dont think your wall is that thin for them to hear it, by law in NYC when the animals are making noise more than 3 mins I think thats the time you can actually complain but other than that people keep their mouth when it supposed to be...I do get offended by other people who have no sympathy about animals, why cant they complain about those jet liners passing by or subway trains that makes louder noises than bird coo or other animals, if we can talk to animals like we talk to our kids, maybe theres no noise , and I agree about keeping the bird in the dark to make him stop cooing but Im sure he is telling you I need to have some chick in here buddy getting lonely every minute need to have some fun LOL, put your feet in his shoes L L Im sure you be looking for a mate too he he he

good luck have fun with the coos


----------

